# Acme Oak No. 268



## Tammy (May 5, 2012)

We have a wood stove and I cannot find one thing about this particular one online at all.  Can anyone help me?  Thank you.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2012)

Werle has quite a reputation. At one point they were the largest stove company in the world. Here's a link to the history of the company.

http://nerkahia.com/newarkstove/newark-stove-august-wehrle.html

Your stove is a pretty nice model and looks like it might restore nicely. The folks goodtimestove should be able to help you find out more
http://216.71.68.8/heating_stoves/antique_stoves_cylinder.html


----------

